# Positive Uber Benefits



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

I went to Jiffy Lube today to have my vehicle serviced. The multi-application discount of 15% covered a host of vehicle services and I was able to get more done at a lower rate to ensure that my vehicle is running well, maintained appropriately and safe for both myself as the driver and my passengers. I am sure that I will take advantage of other Uber Rideshare perks available now And as zinger continues to evolve.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Just beware of Jiffy’s up-sales. Bunch of crooks.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

I do my own oil changes, people tell me that I'm not really saving money which is true but I know who is working on my car which is worth a lot.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

whiskeyboat said:


> I do my own oil changes, people tell me that I'm not really saving money which is true but I know who is working on my car which is worth a lot.


Do you also do your own tire rotations and change the cabin filter when it is required? Do you realize just how much dirt accumulates in the cabin filter that is breathed over and over? I saw mine yesterday and realizing that both drivers and passengers are breathing that circulating dirt and dust was a wake up call.

As info, The cabin air filter, a feature found on most late-model vehicles, cleans the air that comes into the interior through the heating, ventilation and air-conditioning system. It catches dust, pollen and other airborne material that can make riding in a car unpleasant, particularly if you have allergies or other respiratory problems.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> Do you also do your own tire rotations and change the cabin filter when it is required? Do you realize just how much dirt accumulates in the cabin filter that is breathed over and over? I saw mine yesterday and realizing that both drivers and passengers are breathing that circulating dirt and dust was a wake up call.
> 
> As info, The cabin air filter, a feature found on most late-model vehicles, cleans the air that comes into the interior through the heating, ventilation and air-conditioning system. It catches dust, pollen and other airborne material that can make riding in a car unpleasant, particularly if you have allergies or other respiratory problems.


Be careful though, It is not uncommon for Jiffy Lube to show you a dirty air filter from somewhere else to get you change your air filter, Look up on Youtube and you will see all those scams uncovered by News stations going undercovered at multiple Jiffy Lubes. They also get you to change transmission fluid which is NEVER required or recommended by the vehicle manufacturer.

Like someone said above, Jiffy Lube is run by bunch of crooks. Their managers train those high school drop out "mechanics" to upsell you things. They all have a quota to meet which is like $160 or something, Their employees are taught to lie and deceive.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Aerodrifting said:


> Be careful though, It is not uncommon for Jiffy Lube to show you a dirty air filter from somewhere else to get you change your air filter, Look up on Youtube and you will see all those scams uncovered by News stations going undercovered at multiple Jiffy Lubes. They also get you to change transmission fluid which is NEVER required or recommended by the vehicle manufacturer.
> 
> Like someone said above, Jiffy Lube is run by bunch of crooks. Their managers train those high school drop out "mechanics" to upsell you things. They all have a quota to meet which is like $160 or something, Their employees are taught to lie and deceive.


Wow. Thanks for the heads up. So, just who ir whom can we trust these days?


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> Do you also do your own tire rotations and change the cabin filter when it is required? Do you realize just how much dirt accumulates in the cabin filter that is breathed over and over? I saw mine yesterday and realizing that both drivers and passengers are breathing that circulating dirt and dust was a wake up call.
> 
> As info, The cabin air filter, a feature found on most late-model vehicles, cleans the air that comes into the interior through the heating, ventilation and air-conditioning system. It catches dust, pollen and other airborne material that can make riding in a car unpleasant, particularly if you have allergies or other respiratory problems.


Most cabin air filters can be had for less than $10 and take less than 2 minutes to change.
I've been asked to pay anywhere from $45-65 for a replacement at retailers like Jiffy Lube.
Even if it's 15% off, you're gonna need lube while you bend over...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Jiffy Lube and Pep Boys are famous for finding numerous additional problems with people’s cars that they had no idea were there. The thread title was excellent click bait.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I use k&n cabin and air intake filters,they are worth the money!


----------

